# Ewie: You're Today's Birthday Boy!!



## AngelEyes

*Holy delete button, he's having a birthday today!*

*The newest MOD is our Birthday Boy.*
*Okay, Ewie,*
* I hope you have a pretty frock in golds and creams*
*because you need something pretty to match your*
*CROWN* 

*Now what to bake for the birthday star.*
*Mmmm...*
*A **lardycake*?
*Nope. I think not.*

*I'm 100% pure American...*
*so there's only one thing I would bake:*
*a rich, delicious **CHOCOLATECAKE**!*

*Happy birthday, buddy.*

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Ume

ewie,
Happy birthday!


----------



## Trisia

Happy Birthday, Ewie. Enjoy it 



kaoru 
 close some threads,
 have a nice cuppa tea / chai mine
 pester some newbies with PMs about the rules,
 throw some paint at people on the street (do send a pic of that, or at least a copy of the warrant )
 send over some of that chocolate cake... - now this one's compulsory
delete some tbd-marked threads 
 
Have fun, it's your day.


P.S. Is that a dare, 'Bibbles'? 

Happy altó-áltar-wálteum (44th) birthday, Ewie


----------



## bibliolept

You know, a few more dozen threads with ewie as their subject and I'll get a little tired of raving about him.

Now how in tarnation do you say "Happy Birthday" and "For he's a jolly good fellow" in Burushaski?

I'm afraid I can't even paint you a birthday cake, but I do wish you a happy, green birthday.


----------



## lablady

*Congratulations to the Noble Sir Ewie on his mnfhfhmmth birthday!*
*May you have many more!*​ 
Turnabout is fair play, ~e,... 
but isn't this being the center of attention bit getting a little old? 
No,... probably not. 

LL


----------



## nichec

44th? 

Hmm..........Shouldn't you be a grown-up already? 

Happy Birthday


----------



## Vanda

*Feliz Aniversário, Ewie!

Muita saúde, paz e amor.

Trouxe as bebidas para a festa.*​


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Best wishes to the Greates Fountain of British Humour on this website!!*
*Keep up the right mood and the good work, Ewie!!*


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz cumple, Majo!

Just lay back, blow bibbles bubbles, and let the years wash away.​


----------



## alexacohen

Trisia said:


> send over some of that chocolate cake... - now this one's compulsory
> 
> Have fun, it's your day.


Yeah,  Trisia's right, that one is compulsory!

Happy birthday, Sir Ewie!


----------



## GEmatt

_Swiss_ chocolate cake.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## anangelaway

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE EWIE !*

*Santé !*

​


----------



## pyan

Happy Birthday, Ewie!

_Catching up, catching up..._


----------



## Topsie

Many happy returns of the day!
http://people.howstuffworks.com/june-13-birthday-astrology.htm


----------



## Suehil

So your coming out was actually a premature birthday present? 
Have a good one this year, and many, many more to come


----------



## audiolaik

What can I add? 

Happy Birthday, Mr E-MOD!​
Thank you for being here, my (only?) friend! 


PS Your vodka bottle is already in the fridge!

It has just dawned on me that you are 44! 

Oh my God! Do people really live so long? 

I will have to drop a line to Steven Spielberg - if he was capable of making a film about dinosaurs, so it will be a piece of cake to make a film about one old guy from Manchester.

Again, all the best!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EWIIIIIIIIIE !!!!!!!!!!!!

¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE!

(and to add my own touch...) 
3A2BEL L MIYYE! 
(that's more or less how it's pronounced in Arabic )


No matter in which language we say it, we all wish you the best and may all your dreams come true on this very special day! ​
Cristina​​


----------



## ILT

Happy birthday Ewie!
Here's a big wish for healthm joy and love today and always


----------



## Macunaíma

Happy birthday, Ewie. It must be convenient having your birthday at this time of year if you live in England --it means you can have an open-air party.

Oh, and congratulations on you new moderatorial status. I've just leaned about it! It will be fun watching you having to curb youself now


----------



## dn88

*ewie..........* what else can I say...
* 
HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
* 
And congrats on becoming an EO mod! **


----------



## ewie

*A **big **thankyou to everyone for all your lovely messages ~ I'm genuinely touched (I mean moved touched).*


*♥♥♥♥e*


----------



## bibliolept

Of course that's what you mean, ewie.

Just like you know what we mean when we say we consider you a very special person.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Well, maybe some other touching can generally be provided on birthdays as a special gift upon request but this requires separate negotiation


----------



## argentina84

(This I haven't missed!)

*Ewie, wish you the best! HAPPY BIRTHDAY! ¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS! (Sp)*

I am always waiting for your posts, and you have never let me down!
Thanks a lot!

Have a wonderful day! You deserve it!

*Argentina84*


----------



## Kibramoa

*Happy Birthday Ewie!


*P. S. Here is a little something for the celebration.


----------

